# Shooting arrows.



## Jacob Smalley

I have 2 slingshots a Hathcock Target Sniper and a Marksman. Both are running flat bands, double gold to be precise. Great power and all that. But I am having issue with shooting arrows. I ordered the Chief AJ 27# bands with the arrow provision (the one without the pouch). I will be attaching flatbands to that after the tubes break. The Hathcock has a little notch to shoot arrows but its very inconsistent. I think with the new setup using DTG and the arrow string it will be a lot better. But I still cant figure out exactly how to aim that thing. I thought of running a bolt through one of the holes and rigging up a whisker biscuit. What are the thoughts on that? And I have seen people using the old style whisker biscuits and zip ties for the store style slingshots, and I know it works. But would I be better served just getting a slingshot made for shooting arrows? If so which one? The ones I have seen so far are the Survival Slingshot and Chief AJ HFX. Any other suggestions to look at would be great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Beanflip

I only have one answer. A plus slingshots Lever Bow looks pretty cool.


----------



## oldmiser

Plus 1 for the lever Bow.~ As bean suggests,........Just get it & be glad you did ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jacob Smalley

That thing is pretty cool. A little big though.


----------



## Jacob Smalley

Anymore ideas, suggestions, etc?


----------



## Arnisador78

What about the arrow shot from the template section? Designed by Bill Hays!


----------



## Jacob Smalley

Arnisador78 said:


> What about the arrow shot from the template section? Designed by Bill Hays!


Thats not really an arrow shooter.


----------



## Jacob Smalley

I seen a PVC adapter that clipped onto the handle then bent over 90 degrees where you could rest the arrow. Anyone know who makes that?


----------



## ryguy27

Here Is A Quick Whisker Biscuit Tutorial. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37168-ozzys-toothbrush-arrow-rest/?hl=ozzy


----------



## bunnybuster

Just MHO,

If I want to shoot arrows, for hunting big game, I certainly will not use a modified slingshot.

I will use a traditional bow and arrow.

I will not modify my traditional bow, to shoot slingshot ammo.

My bow launches a 29 inch, carbon , arrow with a 100 gr. broad head , @ 320 fps , with great accuracy out to 40 yards.

How fast is the sling bow shooting the same arrow? How is accuracy? Is it a legal hunting set up?

My experience with any ``slingbow`` , has little to be desired for practicable hunting situations.

They are fun though, to shoot at 3D targets, at close range.


----------



## Jacob Smalley

bunnybuster said:


> Just MHO,
> 
> If I want to shoot arrows, for hunting big game, I certainly will not use a modified slingshot.
> 
> I will use a traditional bow and arrow.
> 
> I will not modify my traditional bow, to shoot slingshot ammo.
> 
> My bow launches a 29 inch, carbon , arrow with a 100 gr. broad head , @ 320 fps , with great accuracy out to 40 yards.
> 
> How fast is the sling bow shooting the same arrow? How is accuracy? Is it a legal hunting set up?
> 
> My experience with any ``slingbow`` , has little to be desired for practicable hunting situations.
> 
> They are fun though, to shoot at 3D targets, at close range.
> 
> I have a bow as well. This is for small game. A big game bow can not adjust far enough down to successfully stop small game from running away as there is always pass through.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

My JACKALOPE and LEVER BOW slingbows are serious hunting tools and they shoot a legal hunting weight arrow from a 50lb. draw band at 28" 140-165 fps (depending on the arrow choice ie; light weight carbon or heavier wood) on a chronograph which is like most traditional longbows and recurves. Just as with traditional bows with practice they have great accuracy just as you'd expect from an instinctively shot bow. Many States allow them for hunting small and big game, and others for Bowfishing. Slingbow fishing is even legal here in California. I don't know much about other makers slingbows, but having been a lifelong archer I do know what my designs will do and they will get the job done and do it well!! There's a big difference in trying to shooting an arrow off a makeshift slingshot made for ball ammo and having a slingbow designed from the ground up (frame and bands) to shoot arrows.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'd hunt with my Jackalope in a heartbeat...


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'd hunt with my Jackalope in a heartbeat...


That's great!! Good to hear from you!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A+ Slingshots said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hunt with my Jackalope in a heartbeat...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!! Good to hear from you!
Click to expand...

Yeah, same with you...
...I just got an email "reminder" from PayPal that I never paid on that invoice for my lever bow...& here I was wondering why I hadn't heard anything more from you guys! I'm sorry for the delay there, man; I honestly don't know how I spaced that. I'm really looking forward to this thing!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Tentacle Toast said:


> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hunt with my Jackalope in a heartbeat...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, same with you...
> ...I just got an email "reminder" from PayPal that I never paid on that invoice for my lever bow...& here I was wondering why I hadn't heard anything more from you guys! I'm sorry for the delay there, man; I honestly don't know how I spaced that. I'm really looking forward to this thing!
Click to expand...

No problem my friend...it happens. Kay just routinely sends reminders every couple weeks on unpaid invoices.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A+ Slingshots said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hunt with my Jackalope in a heartbeat...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, same with you...
> ...I just got an email "reminder" from PayPal that I never paid on that invoice for my lever bow...& here I was wondering why I hadn't heard anything more from you guys! I'm sorry for the delay there, man; I honestly don't know how I spaced that. I'm really looking forward to this thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem my friend...it happens. Kay just routinely sends reminders every couple weeks on unpaid invoices.
Click to expand...

Glad she did...if not, I'd have gotten all frustrated come sometime mid December, & looked like quite the fool when I ended up inquiring  Thanks again, good sir...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...just sent that out to you now, man. Thanks again!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...just sent that out to you now, man. Thanks again!


Just received the notification that it came through on my iPhone. When Kay gets home from her day job she'll print it and add it to the order queue. Have a great Friday evening!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A+ Slingshots said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...just sent that out to you now, man. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the notification that it came through on my iPhone. When Kay gets home from her day job she'll print it and add it to the order queue. Have a great Friday evening!
Click to expand...

Tell her to take her time; I've got it coming 

Thanks again man...


----------



## treefork

Here is another one:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38965-nick-hegarty-slingbow/#entry476843


----------



## Jacob Smalley

I solved the issues. I got some bands that only shoot arrows from Chief AJ, they let me use my release. Then I took off my old whisker biscuit that was on my bow because it was the kind where the mount has 2 holes in the bottom. I replaced the one on my bow with the new style. I zip tied the whisker biscuit and mount to my slingshot. Now it shoots arrows properly. Its just a little hard to aim as its kind of an instinct shooter. But with practice it will be accurate.



bunnybuster said:


> Just MHO,
> 
> If I want to shoot arrows, for hunting big game, I certainly will not use a modified slingshot.
> 
> I will use a traditional bow and arrow.
> 
> I will not modify my traditional bow, to shoot slingshot ammo.
> 
> My bow launches a 29 inch, carbon , arrow with a 100 gr. broad head , @ 320 fps , with great accuracy out to 40 yards.
> 
> How fast is the sling bow shooting the same arrow? How is accuracy? Is it a legal hunting set up?
> 
> My experience with any ``slingbow`` , has little to be desired for practicable hunting situations.
> 
> They are fun though, to shoot at 3D targets, at close range.


I will not be hunting big game. Only small game up to raccoon. Yes it is legal. And I have a proper bow as well that I use for deer, coyote, etc.



A+ Slingshots said:


> My JACKALOPE and LEVER BOW slingbows are serious hunting tools and they shoot a legal hunting weight arrow from a 50lb. draw band at 28" 140-165 fps (depending on the arrow choice ie; light weight carbon or heavier wood) on a chronograph which is like most traditional longbows and recurves. Just as with traditional bows with practice they have great accuracy just as you'd expect from an instinctively shot bow. Many States allow them for hunting small and big game, and others for Bowfishing. Slingbow fishing is even legal here in California. I don't know much about other makers slingbows, but having been a lifelong archer I do know what my designs will do and they will get the job done and do it well!! There's a big difference in trying to shooting an arrow off a makeshift slingshot made for ball ammo and having a slingbow designed from the ground up (frame and bands) to shoot arrows.


Interesting designs. Not sure how I feel about wood for all of that though. But the design of the arrow only shooter is nice. But a suggestion, instead of using leather as the arrow nocking point use bow string.



treefork said:


> Here is another one:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38965-nick-hegarty-slingbow/#entry476843


Thats a cool setup and all. But it's to much wood. And that limits the band type. Although I do normally shoot flat bands.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Jacob Smalley said:


> I solved the issues. I got some bands that only shoot arrows from Chief AJ, they let me use my release. Then I took off my old whisker biscuit that was on my bow because it was the kind where the mount has 2 holes in the bottom. I replaced the one on my bow with the new style. I zip tied the whisker biscuit and mount to my slingshot. Now it shoots arrows properly. Its just a little hard to aim as its kind of an instinct shooter. But with practice it will be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> bunnybuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just MHO,
> If I want to shoot arrows, for hunting big game, I certainly will not use a modified slingshot.
> I will use a traditional bow and arrow.
> I will not modify my traditional bow, to shoot slingshot ammo.
> My bow launches a 29 inch, carbon , arrow with a 100 gr. broad head , @ 320 fps , with great accuracy out to 40 yards.
> How fast is the sling bow shooting the same arrow? How is accuracy? Is it a legal hunting set up?
> My experience with any ``slingbow`` , has little to be desired for practicable hunting situations.
> They are fun though, to shoot at 3D targets, at close range.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be hunting big game. Only small game up to raccoon. Yes it is legal. And I have a proper bow as well that I use for deer, coyote, etc.
> 
> 
> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> My JACKALOPE and LEVER BOW slingbows are serious hunting tools and they shoot a legal hunting weight arrow from a 50lb. draw band at 28" 140-165 fps (depending on the arrow choice ie; light weight carbon or heavier wood) on a chronograph which is like most traditional longbows and recurves. Just as with traditional bows with practice they have great accuracy just as you'd expect from an instinctively shot bow. Many States allow them for hunting small and big game, and others for Bowfishing. Slingbow fishing is even legal here in California. I don't know much about other makers slingbows, but having been a lifelong archer I do know what my designs will do and they will get the job done and do it well!! There's a big difference in trying to shooting an arrow off a makeshift slingshot made for ball ammo and having a slingbow designed from the ground up (frame and bands) to shoot arrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting designs. Not sure how I feel about wood for all of that though. But the design of the arrow only shooter is nice. But a suggestion, instead of using leather as the arrow nocking point use bow string.
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38965-nick-hegarty-slingbow/#entry476843
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a cool setup and all. But it's to much wood. And that limits the band type. Although I do normally shoot flat bands.
Click to expand...

There is only as much wood as need for each design to work proper and safely.  I choose tubes for the majority of my Slingbow designs after much experimentation. For hunting and survival applications no other band has as much durability,


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Jacob Smalley said:


> I solved the issues. I got some bands that only shoot arrows from Chief AJ, they let me use my release. Then I took off my old whisker biscuit that was on my bow because it was the kind where the mount has 2 holes in the bottom. I replaced the one on my bow with the new style. I zip tied the whisker biscuit and mount to my slingshot. Now it shoots arrows properly. Its just a little hard to aim as its kind of an instinct shooter. But with practice it will be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> bunnybuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just MHO,
> If I want to shoot arrows, for hunting big game, I certainly will not use a modified slingshot.
> I will use a traditional bow and arrow.
> I will not modify my traditional bow, to shoot slingshot ammo.
> My bow launches a 29 inch, carbon , arrow with a 100 gr. broad head , @ 320 fps , with great accuracy out to 40 yards.
> How fast is the sling bow shooting the same arrow? How is accuracy? Is it a legal hunting set up?
> My experience with any ``slingbow`` , has little to be desired for practicable hunting situations.
> They are fun though, to shoot at 3D targets, at close range.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be hunting big game. Only small game up to raccoon. Yes it is legal. And I have a proper bow as well that I use for deer, coyote, etc.
> 
> 
> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> My JACKALOPE and LEVER BOW slingbows are serious hunting tools and they shoot a legal hunting weight arrow from a 50lb. draw band at 28" 140-165 fps (depending on the arrow choice ie; light weight carbon or heavier wood) on a chronograph which is like most traditional longbows and recurves. Just as with traditional bows with practice they have great accuracy just as you'd expect from an instinctively shot bow. Many States allow them for hunting small and big game, and others for Bowfishing. Slingbow fishing is even legal here in California. I don't know much about other makers slingbows, but having been a lifelong archer I do know what my designs will do and they will get the job done and do it well!! There's a big difference in trying to shooting an arrow off a makeshift slingshot made for ball ammo and having a slingbow designed from the ground up (frame and bands) to shoot arrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting designs. Not sure how I feel about wood for all of that though. But the design of the arrow only shooter is nice. But a suggestion, instead of using leather as the arrow nocking point use bow string.
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38965-nick-hegarty-slingbow/#entry476843
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a cool setup and all. But it's to much wood. And that limits the band type. Although I do normally shoot flat bands.
Click to expand...

The strength of high grade birch multiplex laminate allows me to make these designs and they work great. 
On the "Arrow Only Shooter" arrow yoke leather is a great choice for flatbands, and where the arrow is nocked is "served" with thread like a bow string. I've tried several types of "bow string" yokes for flatbands in experiments and yet the leather yoke seemed gentler on the Flatband rubber so I chose to offer them so far.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That "AOS" is on my list, too; for $40, it seems like a sweet little dedicated shooter...

...plus it reminds me of my orchids, & the American Orchid Society, of which I've been a member for 12 years...


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Tentacle Toast said:


> That "AOS" is on my list, too; for $40, it seems like a sweet little dedicated shooter...
> 
> ...plus it reminds me of my orchids, & the American Orchid Society, of which I've been a member for 12 years...


They are fine shooters!! Surprising for the size for sure. That's cool about the Orchids!! Fascinating plant! I've always loved Irises, and knew some Iris breeder/growers years ago.


----------



## Jacob Smalley

A+: I was thinking of what to use for tying actual bowstring to flat bands. It would seem that you would need to use plastic for the weight. Something like a small plastic piece kind of like a large pill shape with 2 holes in it.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Jacob Smalley said:


> A+: I was thinking of what to use for tying actual bowstring to flat bands. It would seem that you would need to use plastic for the weight. Something like a small plastic piece kind of like a large pill shape with 2 holes in it.


Jacob I've tried a whole pile of methods through the years. I have other arrow yoke versions but I use what I believe works best with each particular slingshot. All yoke forms have pros and cons but I'm satisfied with what I offer for sale so far and my customers seem to be as well. I have no immediate plans to offering any other Flatband Slingbow other than the "AOS" (small Arrow Only Shooter) as I just don't see much is gained (performance wise) when shooting arrows in the actual field with heavier Flatbands and they just don't hold up as well in hunting conditions. 
I actually started my lengthy design experiments with Flatband Slingbows but soon changed to tubes for the reasons stated and more...ease of use (less tangles and reduced time to nock the next arrow etc. 
Flats do work... But I personally like tubes on my serious hunting Slingbows and flats on my regular slingshots most of the time. Then again I just like all elastic things! LOL!


----------



## Jacob Smalley

Here is a pic of my end result. I am now having an issue with the arrows shooting to the right or up.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jacob Smalley said:


> Here is a pic of my end result. I am now having an issue with the arrows shooting to the right or up.


Are you sure the bands are completely even? If consistent, it could be you're getting slightly more pull from the left..


----------



## Jacob Smalley

Tentacle Toast said:


> Jacob Smalley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my end result. I am now having an issue with the arrows shooting to the right or up.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the bands are completely even? If consistent, it could be you're getting slightly more pull from the left..
Click to expand...

Yes the bands are even.


----------



## POI

Thread may be dead but for hunting small game with that bow you won't have a singe pass trough wit a dumb dumb tipe or a judomtip addition to a target or field tip.


----------



## POI

Also look into arrow spine info if you arn't that are into this rig yet. The flexibility of an arrow needs to be matched to the power that it recieves accelerating for the stop position at hold. it need to match so that a reproachable flight can occur shot after shot. A bow tuning video will also reveal that the nock position on a stringed bow is very critical. This can be really tough to acheve when there is no fixed reference for the position of the nock VS the rest when at full draw.

I was the VP of an archery club and had a great video by PSE called understanding arrow flight...I'd recomend it to anyone trying to sling a dowel.

Ft//Lbs @ POI


----------



## cuzinray

I'm a newbie too, but here's my take so far. After searching the web, hunting with a sling bow is more than feasible. For small game, field points backed with a washer is enough. A broadhead is lethal period.
Here is your big question. Can you repeatably shoot your arrows = a group of 5" or less?
There is so much equipment out there, however it is the shooter's ability to repeatabily shoot his form that
will make him a good hunter. Do some web surfing, decide on equipment, then practice, practice, practice. You will suprise yourself. Enjoy your new "sport".


----------



## cuzinray

Looking at your final setup..... I am guessing your "post release grip" is causing torque ,such that the fletched end
of the arrow is "kicked" low, left. If that is a wrist brace at the bottom of your sling, try using an open hand hold. The arrow should clear the Whisker Biscuit before the sling moves. We are talking milliseconds here.


----------



## POI

"....For small game, field points backed with a washer is enough...." Nice CruzinRay. I hadn't hit that in my searches yet. Cheep is better


----------



## cuzinray

Even better, there is a product by Neet Archery Products. The Small Game Stopper is available from Bass Pro or maybe your local archery shop. It is one of the nastiest things around. Sheet metal punched so that there are 8 cutting edges. I've used them for years.

I once "cored" a chipmuck. I mean to tell you there was nothin' but the head & shoulders and rear end, held together by 2 strips of hide. It slips on a field point.


----------



## Jacob Smalley

cuzinray said:


> Looking at your final setup..... I am guessing your "post release grip" is causing torque ,such that the fletched end
> of the arrow is "kicked" low, left. If that is a wrist brace at the bottom of your sling, try using an open hand hold. The arrow should clear the Whisker Biscuit before the sling moves. We are talking milliseconds here.


I havent had time to test this yet. But I should tomorrow. I dont have a wrist brace on the slingshot. I should hook up something with 550 cord though. Even if the biscuit were a little low it while holding it sideways it should still shoot centered. Pretty weird. I will have to go over my mechanics tomorrow.


----------

